# Children of Bodom Tour, including Amon Amarth and Enisferum



## Wingchunwarrior (Nov 17, 2010)

Children Of Bodom Hate Crew Official Website - www.cobhc.com

Sounds pretty cool!  2011 is looking good for gigs in the UK


----------



## Revan132 (Nov 17, 2010)

CoB needs to write a new album; for the love of God.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 17, 2010)

Not a big fan of non of this bands, but in this combo it would be nice. Maybe going to the show in Z7 Pratteln(CH).


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 17, 2010)

Lucky, I'd rather see Bodom than the other bands Ensiferum are touring with out here in February. Oh well.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 17, 2010)

Revan132 said:


> CoB needs to write a new album; for the love of God.


 actually theres a new album all recorded and ready to go, they just shot a video for a song!


----------



## Revan132 (Nov 17, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> actually theres a new album all recorded and ready to go, they just shot a video for a song!



If that were coming out within the next week I think I might die of a heart attack, since AtB is due out Tuesday.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy shit they come to Ireland with Amon Amarth...a tuesday that means I can go there. \o/


----------



## Van (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw them about a week ago with Black Label Society \m/
doesn't look like they'll be touring in the USA again for a while though..
Still looking forward to the new album though


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 1, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> Lucky, I'd rather see Bodom than the other bands Ensiferum are touring with out here in February. Oh well.



On the flip side of that, I'd much rather see Amon Amarth and Ensiferum than BLS and Clutch. Whoever put that tour together needs their head checked.


----------

